# Marriage to a Mexican national - Visa question



## MTYBOB (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I've lived in Mexico for almost 9 years and will be marrying a Mexican national in June. She has a B1/B2 visa and I am wondering what we should do about her Visa after we get married. First, I'm wondering if our marriage would somehow invalidate her B1/B2 visa. Second, we aren't interested in moving back to the states to live permanently, so it doesn't seem feasible for her to obtain a green card. But it would be awesome if she could have a spousal visa that would be valid as long as we are married. Is there such a visa? 

Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

No such spousal US visa. Her B1 will not be effected by marrying you. She simply renews it every 10 years at an American Consulate.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

MTYBOB said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've lived in Mexico for almost 9 years and will be marrying a Mexican national in June. She has a B1/B2 visa and I am wondering what we should do about her Visa after we get married. First, I'm wondering if our marriage would somehow invalidate her B1/B2 visa. Second, we aren't interested in moving back to the states to live permanently, so it doesn't seem feasible for her to obtain a green card. But it would be awesome if she could have a spousal visa that would be valid as long as we are married. Is there such a visa?
> 
> ...


You're doing well to research ahead of time. What's your Mexican immigration status, and is her long term angle aU.S. resident visa or naturalization? I married a Mexican lady 28 years ago (we're still married) after we connected here. She got a K-1 fiancé-marriage visa to the U.S. for her first visit. After a quickie civil ceremony if Nevada she was issued a preliminary green card and we went back to have the Big Fat Mexican Wedding. 25 years later we settled here for retirement, then it came time for me to get squared away after repeated visits on a tourist visa. 2 years continued residency on an RT or a RP sets you up for Mexican citizenship if you want to go that route. Getting civilly married in Mexico starts you off, and alternatively a U.S. marriage must be registered at the local registro. Best wishes.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You cannot get a green card if you do not live in the US.. I lived for 30 years on a green card and I do not have one any longer. Get her a tourist visa and then a 10 years tourist visa.. Of course she cannot work in the US.


----------

